# html farbtabelle



## dr4gOOn (25. Oktober 2001)

suche ne html farbtabelle


----------



## Karl Förster (25. Oktober 2001)

Schau mal bei SelfHTML. Ich glaub da hab ich sowas mal gesehen.


----------



## Thomas Kuse (27. Oktober 2001)

was meinst du mit ner tabelle??

hast du kein grafikprogramm?????
ansonsten is das auch nich schwer sich selber farben "auszudenken".

farbe=hex-wert=#RRGGBB

R=0-F
G=0-F
B=0-F

daraus bauste dir halt deine farbe!!! oder du nimmst halt psp oder so


----------

